# Wrecking a very nice bathroom



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

This has been going on for years. Bad sewer gas coming out from under pic 1. Home owner busts up entire bathroom looking for bad joint in bath Reno done 5 years ago. Calls me to come back and fix tie in wye it seems not quite straight. I see some sloping concrete and wonder..... No one is that stupid.... Yep


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Maybe I'm just as stupid, or maybe it's cuz the pics are small on my phone... What am I looking at?


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

No room to work for one. in my 20's I would of fit.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

No your not stupid. Someone used the clean out as a floor drain, you can see the grate pushed to the side in last picture. Then they put an entire subfloor over top of concrete and installed a fairly nice bathroom over top of said "floordrain". Brutal.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

For my first side job I thought I did pretty good !!!


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

they used 2x4 as floor joist?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> they used 2x4 as floor joist?



I was thinking the same thing. Part of it looks like it was setting on concrete, which is worse when you don't put treated on the concrete.

Seen more than a few nice looking bathrooms have serious building issues.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> No your not stupid. Someone used the clean out as a floor drain, you can see the grate pushed to the side in last picture. Then they put an entire subfloor over top of concrete and installed a fairly nice bathroom over top of said "floordrain". Brutal.


Yes that is F'ng Brutal.........


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Needs more silicone. :laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Relic said:


> Needs more silicone. :laughing:


LMAO! :laughing:


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

i think they are 2x3's


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Relic said:


> Needs more silicone. :laughing:


Putty.:laughing:


----------

